# Anyone have experience with miniclover?



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I have 3 water oak trees in my yard and dutch white clover does fairly decent under them but it grows much taller than I keep my lawn so it doesn't look very good if I don't mow it. I was reading about miniclover and it seems like it would be a perfect companion to my lawn but I don't know if bees will use the blooms and also don't know how prolific it will bloom. If it's not desirable for bees, I'll just plant more dutch white to make it thicker.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Brad, I planted about 4 acres of dutch white last year for my bees and it grew to 12-18" tall .....and bloomed most of the summer. But I rarely saw bees on it...........? I will leave it for one more year to see if the girls will hit on it next year. If not, I'll try something else.....turnips or rape seed...something that they'll forage on.

I do have spots of dutch in my yard, and it does bloom some even if mowed.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If you want to grow something that the bees will go wild over then try some
wild mustard. Every early Spring time they will hit the mustard first before going for 
the Borage and yellow oxalis. So far no other plants I've seen that the bees like more than the wild mustard here.
I cannot say for sure in your area. Over here we have wild mustard in the open fields every year. Collected some seeds
for future use also as they readily reseeded themselves every year.


----------

